
Show HN: SQLBolt – Learn SQL with simple, interactive examples - kgen
http://sqlbolt.com
======
larrykubin
This is so well done, I'm kind of sad that it isn't getting more attention. I
love the concept. My one bit of feedback is that the SQL query text area
should have a button to execute the query, rather than clearing the results
table and analyzing the query as I type. In the exercise on updating records,
it was difficult for me to write the UPDATE statement because I wanted to look
at the rows I was updating. I'd prefer if it left the results from the
previous query up until the next query runs. Or if you could just leave the
same results up the whole time and you could visually see the update run and
highlight the rows/columns that were updated and see the values change in
place.

~~~
kgen
Ok, I think I've found a good solution on the updating, it should only update
when you have a valid query now. Hopefully, it should be a bit more stable. :)

~~~
hhandoko
I love the instant feedback when completing a valid query, but as suggested,
it can get in the way when trying to compose a filter. Perhaps use a `tickbox`
to toggle the automatic table data update?

Another thing, the invalid / incomplete query alert gets in the way of looking
at the last data row. Perhaps you can find a better location to show this
alerts?

~~~
kgen
Thanks for the feedback, I've had the same thought about the popup, so maybe I
can move it into the edit text. Otherwise, the result stability issue is
important so I'm going to take another crack at it today. Thanks!

------
kgen
Hey all, I couldn't really find anything like this the last time someone asked
me about SQL, so I whipped up this site (SQLBolt) over the last couple months.

It's an interactive tutorial, and I'm looking to add a few more topics along
the way. Curious to see what HN thought, and whether you guys might find it
useful or have any feedback on it as well. :)

edit: typo

~~~
Arcsech
This looks very neat. I haven't used SQL much and while I'm somewhat familiar
with it I'll run through it to brush up a bit, thanks!

Also, it took me a minute to find the table of contents - I was looking for an
"Index" link or something at the bottom of the page near the previous/next
lesson links. For reference, you have to hover over the "Interactive Tutorial"
tab at the top of the page.

~~~
kgen
Good point, I'll try and make it more clear that the TOC is in the menu.
Thanks!

------
corentin_
From you site and your ideas you can built a great desktop SQL developer tools
for developer thanks to atom shell for example:
[http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/) and some node.js database
drivers.

------
hhandoko
This is awesome! Great work :)

I've just finished the Scala koans yesterday, and was wondering if there is
something similar for SQL. I've been working with ORM libraries exclusively
and had not touched `raw` SQL queries at all the past couple of years :(

------
ozh
I'm late into the party but I wanted anyway to say "wow" and "thanks". Super
well done, super efficient, perfect for raw SQL noobs like me. Thanks :)

------
hawe
This looks great! Now we'd also like to know what you used to build this? Just
underscore.js?

~~~
kgen
Thanks! It's mostly client-side with underscore.js and jquery for core js,
highlight.js for syntax highlighting, ace for the editor, and an emscripten
compiled SQLite lib for the sql processing.

------
corentin_
What is the SQL javascript framework used there ? This is great !

~~~
kgen
That would be SQL.js, from the emscripten guys! Props to them!
[https://github.com/kripken/sql.js/](https://github.com/kripken/sql.js/)

